# Ice Sculpture Molds



## paladinfes (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Thar Y'all

I do not do catering as a business, although I am a chef. Sometimes I provide meals at special events and thought it would be a nice touch to have an ice sculpture as a centerpiece. I do not do sculpturing so a mold is required. I have a very specific item I want to be able to replicate.

Can anyone provide information as to how I may be able to make a re-useable mold of this item?

Thanks


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Most rest. and hotel supply and Sysco sell molds . no of noone who is going to make you a custom mols. To make only one would be crazy. Hire a local Ice carver.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You can get molds, as Ed said, from places like Sysco and Rest. supply stores. Thing is, everybody uses these molds since they're so widely available, and you don't have a unique ice sculpture. Second thing is that they aren't usually re-usable since you have to cut the mold off to get at the sculpture inside. I imagine that there are some two-piece molds with clamps or buckles to hold them togther--like a giant chocolate easter bunny mold, but these would get pretty pricey 

That being said, making ice is easy. Making CLEAR ice is a bit more involved...... 

A good ice carver will do whatever design you give him, and will be happy to repeat that design, (it's business, after all) and usually will provide you with a drip-tray and lights, and usually will deliver on-site. 

(You don't want to experience a 120 lb ice carving sliding/tipping around in the back of your van....)


----------



## ban1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

business, although I am a chef. Sometimes I provide meals at special events and thought it would be a nice touch to have an ice sculpture as a centerpiece. I do not do sculpturing so a mold is required. I have a very specific item I want to be able to replicate.


----------

